

Widespread data sabotage by fed-up consumers could harm economy - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/technology/information-management/123459531/widespread-data-sabotage-fed-consumers-could-harm-economy-research

======
a3n
What economy? Some new or parallel economy that businesses want, that
consumers have no use for.

This data is almost always collected as a side effect of providing a service
or product that a consumer wants. _That 's_ the economy that exists, and that
consumers want.

The data collection is an annoyance inflicted on consumers, that business want
to use to drag consumers into an economy that they have no use for.

As the article describes, the data creates an unnecessary risk of data being
mis-used (spamvertising) or sold (more spamvertising).

The data can also be stolen, and the more it's sold the more it can be stolen,
and the more it's stolen the more it can be sold. And stolen. And sold.

Sell me a fucking toothbrush and leave me alone. If you can't make a profit
selling me what I want, please go out of business.

